# what names do you like?



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 30, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's favorite baby names are. Paul and I have a fascination with names. Our top choices for when we have children several years from now are Elliott and Henry for boys, and Molly and Hazel for girls. There's of course the chance we could change our minds but all of those except Elliott have been my favorites pretty much since childhood and Paul luckily has the same taste in names. What about you? I'm looking forward to reading replies!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

If I ever have children(Doubtful) I would call them:

Girl
Indie
Suki
Kimora
Roxy

Boy
Damien 
Drew
Lucas
Sebastian

I absolutely hate when parents name the children after themselves it is so boring and I find cocky.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Not cocky Paul but proud. I think many find it nice to have a namesake.
My daughter carries both my greatgrandmas name and my aunts who died very young. She was my mothers favorite sister. I think, for most, heritage doesn't seem that big of a deal til your older. 
I love my boys names- Corey, Kaleb, and Gabriel.
My daughters name is Sophia.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

All my life i've planned the names of my future kids. I'm a dreamer I guess lol. 

I like Chloe and Audrina for a girly, and Jordan and Adrien for a boy. =)


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Not cocky Paul but proud. I think many find it nice to have a namesake.
> My daughter carries both my greatgrandmas name and my aunts who died very young. She was my mothers favorite sister. I think, for most, heritage doesn't seem that big of a deal til your older.
> I love my boys names- Corey, Kaleb, and Gabriel.
> My daughters name is Sophia.


Lets just say I'm not one for tradition!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2009)

My buns have my favourite names, which means if I ever have girls they will be named after some awesome rabbits.

I don't know about boys names though, would have to cross that unlikely bridge if it arrived.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Just wondering what everyone's favorite baby names are. Paul and I have a fascination with names. Our top choices for when we have children several years from now are Elliott and Henry for boys, and Molly and Hazel for girls. There's of course the chance we could change our minds but all of those except Elliott have been my favorites pretty much since childhood and Paul luckily has the same taste in names. What about you? I'm looking forward to reading replies!


My baby sister's name is Molly 

If I had a girl it would probably be like

Siobhan
Sorcha
Amber


I always hear names and think 'Oh I would love to name my child that' but I always forget the name after awhile!

Boy:
Patrick, but shorten it to Paddy. The name has always been in the family but it skipped my generation, so I'd like to bring it back.
Joseph, my dad's name.

I have lot's more but I can't think lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 30, 2009)

well my favorite name from when i was a teenager was Justin Michael, so when i was pregnant with my first son my hubby wanted a junior and i said no way, and i wanted Justin Michael and he said no way.............. So in Jan of 1999 Justin Michael was born to us,lol. Then i have Chase, Hunter and my lil one Brayden. 

OVer the years i have had girl names picked out but that was always dashed out when all four times i found out i was having a boy,lol. If i remember right some of the girls names this last time were : Annelise, Olivia, Victoria, and i cant remember the rest,lol


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think me and my fiancee agreed for the future that boys names could be Troy or Hunter and so far for a girl, we like the name Willow.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 30, 2009)

I have always liked the name john for a boy...cant think of my favorite girl name.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> well my favorite name from when i was a teenager was Justin Michael, so when i was pregnant with my first son my *hubby wanted a junior and i said no way*, and i wanted Justin Michael and he said no way.............. So in Jan of 1999 Justin Michael was born to us,lol. Then i have Chase, Hunter and my lil one Brayden.
> 
> OVer the years i have had girl names picked out but that was always dashed out when all four times i found out i was having a boy,lol. If i remember right some of the girls names this last time were : Annelise, Olivia, Victoria, and i cant remember the rest,lol


Lol Thankfully I really don't like the idea of the passing down of the name, It's just so unoriginal!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

I LOVE names. My lists are stupid long but then again I plan on having/adopting about a million.

Girls (and yes, most of these are my pets' names, haha!)

Iris
Karly
Isabel or Isobel (I really don't see a lot of those around here)
Sophie
Jovi
Elizabeth (go by Lissy, partly after my sister, Alyssa who we call Lyssa)
Laura
Josephine (go by Joey)
Vanessa
Angela
I'm going to say it, but I love the name Katherine. I like how "Katherine Elizabeth" sounds. So big.
Hannah
Addison


Boys. I have less boy names because I really, really want girls, haha.

Jackson
Brody
Davis
Denny
Jovi could also be a boy name
Parker
Cooper (my roommate's dog is named that, so I'll probably never use it because he's not an awesome dog haha)

And then I have a Tanner James, who's name I had nothing to do with picking out.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 30, 2009)

xe*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > well my favorite name from when i was a teenager was Justin Michael, so when i was pregnant with my first son my *hubby wanted a junior and i said no way*, and i wanted Justin Michael and he said no way.............. So in Jan of 1999 Justin Michael was born to us,lol. Then i have Chase, Hunter and my lil one Brayden.
> ...


My grandmother wanted me to be named after her, I agree that it's a bit unoriginal. Sadly though, my name was just taken from another baby that was born when I was, so in a sense I kind of wish there was a little more effort put into it. Not that my name is horrible. Just kinda wish my parents had thought of a first and middle name for me instead of hearing it, shrugging and taking that name too. They wanted to name me Melissa, but they didn't have a middle name. I like when people have a story as to why they named their kids what they did, it's nice to think of how much importance they put into naming someone. 

If I had a boy I would want his name to be Scott. I don't know why, I just love that name. 

Girls though? Ugh, way harder. There are so many pretty girl names out there. My sister told me that if she had a girl she was going to name her Rayen, and if she does, it will be the most awkward thing ever because I will look at that kid and think of my purple-haired night elf priest forever. I like Kala, Riley, Cicely, Cerys.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 30, 2009)

I've decided that if I have a son he WILL be being called David, and I don't care what the father thinks! Not that David is my favourite boys name, but I think its a lovely classic name that will stand the test of time, and its also the name of my Father and both my Grandfathers (when I was little I thought all men were called David!) 

Other names I like are: Oscar, Christien, Liesel and Ruby.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > well my favorite name from when i was a teenager was Justin Michael, so when i was pregnant with my first son my *hubby wanted a junior and i said no way*, and i wanted Justin Michael and he said no way.............. So in Jan of 1999 Justin Michael was born to us,lol. Then i have Chase, Hunter and my lil one Brayden.
> ...


For some people though their parents, grandparents etc mean a lot to them so passing down the name is very important to some people, it's not being unoriginal.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> well my favorite name from when i was a teenager was Justin Michael, so when i was pregnant with my first son my hubby wanted a junior and i said no way, and i wanted Justin Michael and he said no way.............. So in Jan of 1999 Justin Michael was born to us,lol. Then i have Chase, *Hunter* and my lil one Brayden.


I feel somewhat famous.. =)


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooo I love Ruby, too!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Ooo I love Ruby, too!


I was thinking of calling my baby bunny that lol!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

I think it's perfect! It's just such a beautiful name.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

I would consider naming my daughter/son after one of my Grandparents (Blanche, Inez, Hazel, Jack, Royden/"roy"), with the slim possiblity of a parental middle name (Graham, Candy, Faye).

My name "Autumn" is a bit hard... It was a little hard to have a unique name to go along with my unpopular, dorky self(that hasn't change yet either   )I always wanted to be a Natalie...

I kind of like the idea of a name lineage alternating generations, but I also like the idea of one's own name to cut one's own path in life.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...


It kinda makes me think that you are living someone elses life. Taking there name, I mean when it is a family name passed down.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

Mmm well I would have been proud to be named off my Nanas  Plus I was very close to my Grandad so I would love to pass on his name. Different folks different strokes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 30, 2009)

I like everyone's ideas! We want our kids' names to be not too common (but not weird), timeless, easy to spell and just... names that we like. Elliott will undoubtedly have his name misspelled a lot, but it's one of those names that would be misspelled regardless of whether it's Eliot, Elliot or Elliott. We just think Elliott looks the most "complete" of the three. Its popularity has also been pretty steady over the past 100 years. 

I am all for naming children after family or other important people. I wouldn't make my kid a junior, but we plan on all of our children having family names as middle names. Elliott will be Elliott George, George after Paul's grandfather and Molly will be Molly Roselaine, the Elaine part after my mother and the Rose part after my great grandmother/me (my middle name is Annarose and my mom's middle name is Elaine). 

The other boy names we like are Felix, Orrin and Errol but Elliott and Henry are definitely the top 2 and I doubt we'll have more than 2 boys. We have lots of girls names we love, so if we were to have more than 2 daughters it would be hard to pick a name:

Aurora Lillian
Tallulah Phoebe
Phoebe ______
Eleanor (obviously not if we had an Elliott)
Linnea Marjorie
plus more...


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2009)

Since I don't have any kids I usually name my pets after my fav names.

For a boy,
Jarett
Justin
Austin
Daniel
Brody
Zack
Jordan

girl,
Brooke
Jordan
Lauren

My other fav that I named my pets
Cody - boy
Sophie - girl, turned out to be a male
Cali - girl
Tori - girl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

I have more girl names than boys. Nicholas Gabriel and Mason Alexander for boys. The first one is Nicholas after a friend who died our senior year. Gabriel for my great grandfather I never got to meet. The second one just cause. Aaliyah Gabriella. Aaliyah was a singer I greatly admired and just love the name. Gabriella love it. Emily Rose cause it sounds so sweet. Elena is a name that I also like. Anwen. Need to find companion names to those. Have to have first and middle.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I like everyone's ideas! We want our kids' names to be not too common (but not weird), timeless, easy to spell and just... names that we like. Elliott will undoubtedly have his name misspelled a lot, but it's one of those names that would be misspelled regardless of whether it's Eliot, Elliot or Elliott. We just think Elliott looks the most "complete" of the three. Its popularity has also been pretty steady over the past 100 years.
> 
> I am all for naming children after family or other important people. I wouldn't make my kid a junior, but we plan on all of our children having family names as middle names. Elliott will be Elliott George, George after Paul's grandfather and Molly will be Molly Roselaine, the Elaine part after my mother and the Rose part after my great grandmother/me (my middle name is Annarose and my mom's middle name is Elaine).
> 
> ...


Ahaha my brother's name is also Oran, but the Irish way to spell it is Oran.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Elena is a name that I also like. Anwen. Need to find companion names to those. Have to have first and middle.


lol, i like the name elena too... saying im called it! 


lol
my names i like.
female
lucy, rebecca, emma , lauren, allanah

male
patrick, domninic, joesph, franis, um.. decaln, john/athan..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Elena is a name that I also like. Anwen. Need to find companion names to those. Have to have first and middle.
> ...




You are the reason I fell in love with it.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


:blushan:
do you know what it means?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...


Nope do tell!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

The girl's name Elena \e-le-na\ is pronounced eh-LAYN-ah. It is of Greek origin, and its meaning is "sun ray, shining light". Italian and Spanish form of Helen.

Elena has 4 variant forms: Elaina, Eleena, Eleni and Elina.

Elena Spanish the bright one 
Ellen Hebrew light, mercy Ellyn, Elen, Elyn, Ellin, Elin, Elena


Helen Greek bright one, torchlight or helios "sun" Elaine, lainne, Elana, Elayne, Elen, Elena, Elene Eleyn, Eleyne, Elin, Ellen, Ellene, Ellie, Ellin, Ellot, Ellota, Ellyn, Elota, Elyne, Helena, Helene, Heleyne, Nell, Nellie, Nelly


Yelena Russian shining light Jelena, Ielena, Elena, Laney, Lena, Alena, Alyona
Selena Greek moon Selina, Selene, Selinda, Selly, Sellie, Sela, Selia, Sena, Celena, Celina, Celene, Celie, Celia


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Ohhh love it!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

i love ali! i have never hear of it before i met you though!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

My full name is Alicia Maria.


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

Ali i love your full name!

I saw it on facebook! I just love it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you. :blushan:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> My full name is Alicia Maria.


awh, i love that aswell!
my full name is rather long..lol
elena jacinta margret mary (then my surename with 5 letters)
:shock: 
i love the name maria aswell!!!


----------



## Kel4mum (Jul 31, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I've decided that if I have a son he WILL be being called David, and I don't care what the father thinks! Not that David is my favourite boys name, but I think its a lovely classic name that will stand the test of time, and its also the name of my Father and both my Grandfathers (when I was little I thought all men were called David!)
> 
> Other names I like are: Oscar, Christien, Liesel and Ruby.


My boyfriends name is David, I never shorten it to Dave cos I too think it is a lovely name.


----------



## Kel4mum (Jul 31, 2009)

My two sons names are Callum and Ayden

My two daughters names are Shannon and Charlotte.



All my kids have middles names that mean something, Callum's middle name is Stephen, after his dad. Shannon's middle name is Rose, after my nan. Ayden's middle name is James, after my dad. Charlotte's middle name is Lisa,after my sister.



I also like the name Kian, for a boy and Lucy for a girl.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My full name is Alicia Maria.
> ...


Alicia Maria Rosa (Maiden name) than 8 letter last name.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Ohhhh Charlotte, how did I forget that one? That's one of my top 5 girl names.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot Charlotte, Caroline and Meredith. Love them too!


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2009)

if i ever have a boy his name will be Grayson James. . . no special meaning to it, i just love the way it sounds

i have 2 girl names i adore. . .

sophie bunny- sophie is an old family name, and bunny was my grandmother's name

georgia alice- georgia is another old family name, and alice is the name of my other grandmother. she would be nicknamed "gigi"

i also like these names:

boy: forest, denver, roscoe, burton, parker, xavier. . .

girl: charlie (yes, for a girl), avery, suki, layla, gabriella, martha. . .

i could go on and on. . . i love names


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 1, 2009)

Girl: Ryan and I don't want a girl, so we haven't put much thought into girl names. I really like *Rainey Jane* *Davis* (Ryan hates it) or *Tegan Mae Davis*.

Boy: *Morgan Brody Davis* (obvious reasons, lol!) & Ryan wants a son to have his dad's name somewhere in there because he passed away unexpectedly 3 years ago...so it would mean a lot to him. Ryan's dad's name was "Mark", which I am not a fan of that name....so we decided that "*Liam Markus Davis*" would be a good name for a boy.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmm I've put a lot of thought in to the names i want for my kids...

Girls:
Katherine
Isobel (Hey Cait I think We both know where these come from <3)
Cassandra
Emily
Melanie

Boys:
Edward
Alphonse
Marcus
Roy


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 1, 2009)

Denver!!! But I'd totally use it for a girl. But then it makes me think of "Beloved" which is weird but you know. I love the name.

And LMAO Dave!!! YAY for Isobels!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 1, 2009)

I was thinking about the name being passed down thing, and thinking about my grandparents names, and how I didn't really like them all that much, but then I realised that I do! My nan's name is Audrey, and I really like that name! Hadn't realised it before, until I came across this thread  That might be my first girl's name, when we have children!

As for other girls names, I really like Anna, someone else also told me about a name called Ianna(h?), which apparently means beautiful flower. I really like Imogen as well, and Stella.

For boys, I LOVE James, but I also like Jack, Ben, and Dillan- in that spelling!

Steve doesn't like Jack because that's his brother's name and he's an idiot lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm, if/whenever I have childrens, and it's a boy, Wayne will get stuck in there somewhere, NOT as a first name.. I don't like it much as a first name. Only because it was my dads middle name, and since I would never name my child Gary, Wayne will do. Somehthing like Jordan Wayne (godfathersname)(last name).


----------



## Sabine (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been lucky to be able to name 5 kids My boys are called; Johannes, Jakob and Kristjan and my girls Laiah and Karla. If i had another girl I'd probably call her Anneliese and a boy possibly Benjamin (My partner hates it though so it may be something like Thomas, a name i like too)


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a dream last night where my children were named Eponine, Cosette and Marius... oh dear...


----------



## anneq (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually like the names we chose for our daughters

(Christina)Rachel Jayne
Anna Kathleen Genevieve

I wanted the first name Sean for our son, but we named him in honor of his dad (he's the only boy of 5 girls so it's the least I could grant my husband, lol)

William Daniel Michael

I love the name Genevieve (and the spelling) and it's not very commonly heard here.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the name Sweet Caroline. That's probably a little off but I like named all my dolls that, haha.


----------



## BethM (Aug 3, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Boy: *Morgan Brody Davis* (obvious reasons, lol!) & Ryan wants a son to have his dad's name somewhere in there because he passed away unexpectedly 3 years ago...so it would mean a lot to him. Ryan's dad's name was "Mark", which I am not a fan of that name....so we decided that "*Liam Markus Davis*" would be a good name for a boy.


*Liam *Neeson is Irish. 
*Marcus Davis *is a fighter in the UFC, and his nickname is "The Irish Hand Grenade."


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 3, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Boy: *Morgan Brody Davis* (obvious reasons, lol!) & Ryan wants a son to have his dad's name somewhere in there because he passed away unexpectedly 3 years ago...so it would mean a lot to him. Ryan's dad's name was "Mark", which I am not a fan of that name....so we decided that "*Liam Markus Davis*" would be a good name for a boy.
> ...



HAHA! That is so weird . I like Markus spelled with a "k" because we have a solar key chain program at work and one of the names is "Marcus"...so I can't stand it spelled like that because I work with that name every day :twitch:.


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 3, 2009)

OOH Names! I love names and have all my childrens ones planned out :blushanity I'd need like 13 children to use all my names (don't think my uterus would like that) 

So girls Saskia or sassy for short, Stella, Lillie, Rose/Rosa, Isobel, Ruby, Irene and one more that somehow I've forgotten. _edited, I remember! _Celia!

Boys Harper,Arlo, Jasper, Lucas, Luca, Harrison and Jac (pronounced Jark)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 3, 2009)

Ooh, Phoebe, I love Saskia too. It unfortunately would never work with our last name though. Saskia Swanson... uh... no. Paul really likes the name Susan but I don't think Susan Swanson sounds good either, plus I have a crazy aunt named Susan and I wouldn't want her to think we named our child after her!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 3, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Boys Harper,Arlo, Jasper, Lucas, Luca, Harrison and Jac (pronounced Jark)



I have two rats named Harper and Jasper :biggrin2:. I love those names, as well as Tucker (another rat of mine!).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 3, 2009)

I like Harper a lot too, but for a girl. For some reason I like Tallulah Harper, probably because Harper balances out the over the top girliness of Tallulah! Does Tallulah seem like a ridiculous name for a person? I figure Lulu, Lu, Tilly, Tal or Tallie could be nicknames if she didn't want to go by her full name. If we ever use it, I'd try to pair it with a more normal middle name too. I've found it's a really hard name to find a good middle name for. Tallulah Harper, Tallulah Phoebe (yay both my girls would be represented!) and Tallulah Katherine/Kathleen are the only ones that I like (ones like Tallulah Jane seem too "cute"), and even then I think Katherine/Kathleen is kind of boring.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a rule make it a name the child can live with. If they can live with it than good.


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2009)

If I have kids, I would honestly not have a clue to name them.. The only name I really like is Adrianna Poppy.. or pretty much any not so common name ending with a - then Poppy.. just like how it sounds with the a then y endings.. I've always loved the name Poppy, but not sure if it would be too bold as a first name?

For boys, I have no ideas.. but I'm banking on not having kids, so I'll just have to stick to naming pets!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you really want me to post my mile long list of names? Lol. I loove picking baby names, right now (and I'm always adding more/changing, deleting) my list is at 30 names for both boys and girls. I want a lot of kids lol, not 30 though!

I love names that are not so common but my favorite common names that I would name my kids are
Alice, Annie for girls and I don't think I have any for boys. 

I will name a few names from my name list. Its easier for me to get girl names than boys. 

Girls:
Serenity
Tatum
Michaela

Boys:
Carson
Peircen
Braden


----------



## BethM (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> but I'm banking on not having kids, so I'll just have to stick to naming pets!


Same here!


----------

